# Seabo Dinghy. Anyone heard of it?



## Loaf1967 (Aug 3, 2009)

Hello all. I am trying to find a dinghy on the cheap and have a lead on an 8 foot inflatable called a "Seabo". I can't seem to find anything on the web about this, so I wondered if anyone here knew anything.
Also let me know if you are enjoying this winter living aboard! So far the heaters are holding out, but I am not getting much maintenance done.

Loaf


----------



## A320G4 (Oct 16, 2009)

Loaf,

We have one of the Seabo inflatables. Bought it from Sam's club for a little over $300, 3 years ago. So far it's held up fine for the 4-8 times a season we use it here on the Chesapeake Bay. The wood panels needed some sanding and epoxy one a couple of corners, the tube are holding up fine. We did need to replace the seat with stronger plywood instead of the pressed wood.

After use, we do bring it home and hose it off, then I give it a spray with the 303 Aerospace Protectant. So the dink doesn't live out in the sun year round.


----------

